# [solved] ebuild für notepadqq

## schmidicom

Ich bin nun schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Editor der auch bei vbscript ein brauchbares Syntax-Highlighting hin bekommt und habe möglicherweise endlich einen gefunden.

Notepadqq (https://github.com/notepadqq/notepadqq) - Ein Ableger von Notepad++ für Linux

Doch leider gibt es dafür kein ebuild weder im offiziellen Tree noch sonst wo und der Versuch eines selbst zu schreiben scheitert kläglich (chmod: cannot access ‘/usr/bin/notepadqq’: No such file or directory). Alles was ich bis jetzt habe ist das folgende ebuild aber wenn mir keiner hilft das zum laufen zu bekommen werde ich notepadqq, wohl oder übel und auch auf die Gefahr hin das dabei etwas gewaltig schief geht, am Paketmanager vorbei installieren müssen.

```
# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

EAPI=5

inherit git-2

DESCRIPTION="Notepad++-like editor for Linux"

HOMEPAGE="http://notepadqq.altervista.org/"

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/notepadqq/notepadqq.git"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-3"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

DEPEND="sys-apps/coreutils

        dev-qt/qtwebkit:5

        dev-qt/qtsvg:5"
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Feb 09, 2016 8:45 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Christian99

nur die Fehlermeldung alleine hilft nicht viel, poste doch bitte mal das ganze build.log (über pasteservice)

----------

## schmidicom

Ich hoffe Google Drive ist auch recht.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3pmY9R_R3jqcWlEeEFpTTZLY2c/view?usp=sharing

----------

## Josef.95

In live Ebuilds vergibt man keine KEYWORDS (das macht man niemals, das ist immer ein Bug).

Vorschlag: Mach aus dem KEYWORDS="amd64" bitte KEYWORDS=""

----------

## Christian99

```
make -j9 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/notepadqq-9999/image/ install 
```

anscheinend wird für den chmod befehl das DESTDIR nicht berücksichtigt. Upstream bug, meiner meinungn nach.

----------

## schmidicom

Der Bugreport ist mal erstellt, allerdings würde es mich nicht wundern wenn es dort auf wenig Interesse stößt.

----------

## schmidicom

Heute ist mal eine Reaktion auf die Bugmeldung gekommen was ich darauf jedoch erwidern soll weiß ich nicht, ich bin kein Developer.

https://github.com/notepadqq/notepadqq/issues/163#issuecomment-180712667

----------

## musv

Ich hatte unter Cygwin Vim laufen und damit auch VB6 programmiert. Vim kannte die Fileendung bas. Da in dem Projekt noch einige andere Endungen (cls, Dsr) verwendet wurden, musste ich dazu in 

/usr/share/vim/v74/filetype.vim

die Dateiendung noch hinzufügen. Alternativ kannst du auch erst mal direkt im Editor testen, ob das Highlighting funktioniert: 

```
:set filetype=vb
```

----------

## frostwork

hi, hab mal ein wüstes worksforme ebuild zusammengewurschtelt - evtl ne basis für ein sauberes :}:

```

# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /dev-util/notepadqq-9999.ebuild,v 0.1 frostwork $

EAPI=5

inherit qmake-utils  git-r3

MY_PN=""

DESCRIPTION="Notepad++-like editor for Linux"

HOMEPAGE="http://${PN}.altervista.org"

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/${PN}/${PN}.git"

LICENSE="GPL-3"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="

      dev-qt/qtcore:5

      dev-qt/qtdeclarative:5

      dev-qt/qtgui:5

      dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

      dev-qt/qtscript:5

      dev-qt/qtwidgets:5

      dev-qt/qtwebkit:5

      dev-qt/qtsvg:5

"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

src_configure() {

   eqmake5 PREFIX="${EPREFIX}/usr"  ${PN}.pro

}

src_install() {

   make INSTALL_ROOT=${D} install || die

}

```

----------

## Christian99

das ebuild ist schon ganz ok. wenn optionale features vorhanden sind kann man noch entsprechende USE flags einbauen. Funktionierts?

----------

## frostwork

yoh, ist ganz ok - hab mich auch nur 5 minuten damit befasst und nicht seit weihnachten.

hrhr, logisch kann man auch useflags einbauen... :}

"Funktionierts?" > "worksforme"

----------

## schmidicom

Danke an alle für die nötige Inspiration, mit dem folgenden ebuild habe ich es dann doch auch noch installiert bekommen.

```
# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

EAPI=5

inherit git-2

DESCRIPTION="Notepad++-like editor for Linux"

HOMEPAGE="http://notepadqq.altervista.org/"

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/notepadqq/notepadqq.git"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-3"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

RDEPEND="

        dev-qt/qtcore:5

        dev-qt/qtdeclarative:5

        dev-qt/qtgui:5

        dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

        dev-qt/qtscript:5

        dev-qt/qtwidgets:5

        dev-qt/qtwebkit:5

        dev-qt/qtsvg:5

"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

src_install() {

        INSTALL_ROOT="$D" make install || die 

}
```

@musv

Ich bewundere die Leute welche mit vim tatsächlich produktiv Arbeiten können, denn ich könnte es nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich bewundere die Leute welche mit vim tatsächlich produktiv Arbeiten können, denn ich könnte es nicht. 

 

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen ein Bewerbungsgespräch in einer Softwarebude. Dort war Vim die Standard-C++-IDE des Chefentwicklers.

Und in meiner derzeitigen Arbeitsstelle ist Vim der Standardeditor.

Man kann schon durchaus produktiv damit arbeiten. Aber die Lernkurve ist halt steil und hart.

----------

